# exam bullets



## yvette31 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello everyone, I have a question in regards to the exam portion.
is it correct to state that for a complete exam 23 bullets have to be met.

document all elements in shaded and at least one in non shaded.

Just want to make sure.

Thanks
Yvette


----------



## bigredcag (Apr 22, 2008)

for 97 guidlines on general exam the bullets must be 2 bullets in 9 seperate organ system/body area per the AMA and CMS. not a total of 18 bullets. it is very specific. not on 95 it is just 8 organ systems.(not body area)
97 specialties (except EYE need all bullets)
every bullet in boxes with border & 1 bullet in each box without borders


----------

